# YouTube a valuable resource



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 15, 2015)

Over the years I have become more aware of the need for clear and concise instructions for DIY projects.  One of my first experiences entailed the purchase of a bug shield for my new pickup.  The enclosed instructions were laughable at best.  The shield had been manufactured in China and obviously the instructions had been written there without the services of a proof reader.  During the next few years I learned how to change oil, filter, air cleaner, reset the check engine lights on my wife's Mini, saving long distant costly trips to have the dealer perform those tasks.  Jiffy Lube didn't have the tools or experience to do them.  Maybe that's changed but an oil change was easily $90 plus.  I did have to buy a few of the special tools required.

My latest aha moment was after my arrival of my Dragon Touch tablet.  Included was a small folded instruction booklet just teeming with valuable startup and operating directions, NOT!  It basically got it powered up.  After toiling, tinkering and trail & error I turned to the internet and YouTube.  30 minutes later I had reset and restored all my mistakes, got it running, installed apps and connected it on my home network.  I've shown others the valuable resource and they were usually thankful.  I have used it several times over the years to help with Windows applications, desktop/laptop problems.  Changed hard drives, batteries, keyboards, monitor screens and a vast amount of hardware issues related to computers.  My OS of choice is of course Linux and YouTube has information to resolve 98% of your problems.

It was an invaluable tool in my career, I credit it with giving me the persona of a tech savvy employee, aiding in my promotions and helping protect my position during the inevitable downsizing after 2007.  I turned to it many times over the years.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 15, 2015)

Its my guru. My second home. My go to for most every diy imaginable.  I've learned gained so much invaluable information over the years from Youtube.for me they are a precious resource but, of course, if I couldn't turn to them there would have to be my old go to, the library.  

Like you I turned to youtube for more clear concise instructions where because the info that came with my tablet was severely lacking. YouTube to the rescue as usual.


----------



## imp (Oct 15, 2015)

I use it a lot to come up with "oldies" music. Wish my laptop had a bit better fidelity, though.    imp


----------



## Don M. (Oct 15, 2015)

Yup...UTube has all sorts of good video's, etc., on Fixing Stuff.  Whenever I dive into a project I haven't done before, I look for good instructions on UTube, and usually find them.  My latest project was rebuilding the fuel pump on our Generator before Winter hits, and I found several video's on how to do it properly...saved me a bunch of time, and expense by rebuilding this pump, rather than having to buy a new one.  

UTube is full of useless nonsense, but there is some good stuff there, also, that can be invaluable when it comes time to do some "homeowner" tasks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2015)

I would say that you can find just about everything on Ytube..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

I use it frequently for many things including when I want to try a new muscle workout and make sure I'm doing it in the proper form.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2015)

I find Utube videos invaluable for home repair jobs. ..saves much money.   Since I've had to figure out things that I've never done,  before becoming a widow.  
I can now do lawn mower   and swimming pool repairs/maintanence by myself.  I enjoy the freedom of not bothering others for help.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 16, 2015)

I am the same Bonnie, it is amazing the help you can find online.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't think there is anything you can't find online.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 16, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> I find Utube videos invaluable for home repair jobs. ..saves much money.   Since I've had to figure out things that I've never done,  before becoming a widow.
> I can now do lawn mower   and swimming pool repairs/maintanence by myself.  I enjoy the freedom of not bothering others for help.



Bonnie, if I hadn't known better, I would have sworn that was my post. Like you, I've had to figure out how to do things also since becoming a widow. YouTube has helped me so much with this. I would have had to either hire someone or ask someone and this way, I didn't have to do either. I love it!!!!


----------

